# Exam Tips



## aarthys11 (Apr 7, 2014)

I am taking the CPC exam in May.  Any exam tips/advice are welcome.  I have been preparing for it for the past 6 months intensively.  I don't have any experience in this field.  How easy/tough is the exam for a person without experience and for who is solely depending on the practice exams in aapc and certification guide?  Please let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## Mark-john.Fajardo@Sourcehov.com (Apr 8, 2014)

hi aarthys11
    im also a newly CPC-A passer. I think time management is one key to pass the exam. Truly majority of the questions are time consuming and doing more practice test taking will help a lot. 6 months of intensive review is a lot. I've done comprehensive review for 6 weeks. You can do it. Just stay calm and relax at the day of your exam. Congratulations in advance.


----------



## a.montaruli@gmail.com (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey!

Ok so here are some great tips for you for time management. Everyone is scared their first time around with these exams about time management so trust me when I say:

1) Do the anatomy and medical terminology questions first (this will allow you to assess your time more accurately since you most likely will not be spending the 2.37 minutes per question you are allotted.)

2) Do your most comfortable sections next. These questions should be givens if you are confident with that section. 

3) Do questions that only have 1 CPT answer or 1 ICD-9 code per multiple choice answer for easy elimination. 

4) Do NOT leave all of the long questions for the end. You will be tired and you will not want to read them. 

5) Eliminate answers from the smallest factor to the largest factor. For example: Eliminate answers with wrong modifiers first, then wrong diagnoses, then wrong CPTs.

6) Do not get caught up on any questions. If you are stuck, move on. 

7) Leave yourself enough time (about 25 minutes) to bubble in your answers. 

I hope this helps! 
Andrew


----------



## Mark-john.Fajardo@Sourcehov.com (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah its true I did all that when I take the exam and got 35 minutes left and transfer my answers to the answer sheet(15 minutes) still got 20 minutes to review questions that I think my answers is 50/50 there are questions that are tricky you can elimintate two but the other remaining two can either be correct you should find a clue or exact term that will make your codes correct, it is better if you have scanned all the guidelines in the code book so that it will be easier for you to locate some important tips or reminder.


----------



## aarthys11 (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks so much for the tips.  really appreciate it.  will try to remember and practice them.


----------



## dbolch01 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Exam tips*

Mark your answers in the book as you bubble them in- that way if you get "off track" on the answer sheet, you can just go back and transfer, rather than redoing the questions.

Do the Diagnosis Coding first!!!!  then Medical Term and Anatomy

Write notes in your books!!!!!! you can't tape, staple or clip any notes in the book, but if its written in.....its allowed!  so during your practice exams, if there is something you keep hanging up on....make a note on that code!

Use 2014 books and GOOD LUCK!!! I've proctored many exams and the worst part is the nerves....breathe....relax.....don't study at all 3 or 4 days before, give your brain a break....treat yourself to a pedicure or a movie...take your mind off it.....you'll do just fine!


----------



## aarthys11 (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you so much...you really boosted my confidence


----------



## swagath (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi, Can anyone help me out in getting CPT 2014 book , I am from INDIA...


----------



## gginevan (Apr 15, 2014)

*CPC exam*

Hi I am going to take my CPC exam next month. I have read in some of the post that we should mark our answers in the test booklet and then do the bubble sheet last. If that works please let me know. The last exam I failed and I know what I did I got off track in marking my bubble on the answer sheet and did not realize it until at the end..yikes...And what another coder told me to do is a 2 pass. First pass do the easy ones and 2nd pass do the harder ones. Does anyone have any ideas if that is good way to take the exam. The first time I was able to eliminate at least 2 of the answers by e codes or modifiers being wrong  Sorry for chatting so much  Just a case of the nerves

Genia Ginevan


----------



## greatbiller (Apr 15, 2014)

I passed the CPC exam on my first try.  I did not mark the answers in the test booklet, I only filled in the bubbles on the answer sheet.  

I completely agree with the other posters that answering the easy questions first is a critical time management strategy.  The easy questions count just as much as the more difficult questions.  After you have answered the easier questions, go back and spend additional time on the more complex questions.    

When I took the exam, I crossed out wrong answers as I eliminated them during each question - this kept me on track.  I always double checked that I was filling in the bubble for the correct question as I went along.  Not double checking the numbering is a sure fire way to fail the exam!

Good luck, take a deep breath before the exam and get a good night's sleep the night before!  If you have to go to another city for the exam, arrive the day before and stay in a hotel so you are not tired from getting up before dawn to drive to a distant city for the exam!


----------



## cjones1107 (Apr 15, 2014)

*CPC Test Retake*

Is the CPC exam the same test if you fail it the first time and retake it in the same year?


----------



## Sunshine719 (Apr 16, 2014)

*CPC physician practices*

Practice tests, practice tests, and practice tests.  Time yourself and make sure you don't run out of time.  Also, if a boot camp is available, invest in one.  They teach you strategy about passing the test.  Passing these tests is all about knowing how to rule out the wrong answers, not about being the best coder.  I know coders with over 20 years experience and they still don't pass these tests...  Stategy, time and keeping calm is the best advice I can give you.  Good luck!


----------



## aarthys11 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks everybody for the wonderful tips and encouragement.  Will try to keep them in mind when  I am taking the test.


----------



## twizzle (Apr 16, 2014)

cjones1107 said:


> Is the CPC exam the same test if you fail it the first time and retake it in the same year?



Absolutely not. There are multiple versions. You will not get the same one, no matter how many times you take the test.


----------

